# fontsites & 1 spezieller



## CoMaSoUl (7. Februar 2002)

kennt jemand eine seite mit vielen schönen/stylischen (und vorallem abwechslungsreichen) fonts?

ich habe mal den cocacola-logo font gefunden der jedes wort in dem style schreibt...wenn den einer hat...bittebittebittebitte melden


----------



## Avariel (8. Februar 2002)

Im Photoshop-Forum, ein Thread von evo. Betreff: [Suche]Font

Aber weil du´s bist verweise ich mal nicht auf die Suchfunktion 

www.fontz.de 
www.fontasy.de 

und noch einer von mir:
www.acidfonts.com 

Den Coca Cola - Font hab ich entweder bei Fontz oder bei Fontasy gesehen...sorry, genauer kann ich´s nicht sagen.

cya
Avariel


----------



## stiffy (8. Februar 2002)

dafont.com

is zwar französisch aber imho die geileste page für fonts 

//edit da gibts auch die cola font


----------



## SirNeo (15. Februar 2002)

Ich finde die Fonts auf Designerinaction.de ziemlich gut. Sind zwar nicht viele, finde aber von der Qualität her ziemlich gut.


----------

